# [APP][REQUEST] SMS & Call Log Cloud Sync (phone -> cloud -> alt phone / tablet / ROM)



## judba (Jul 8, 2011)

I use my phone heavily for a mobile business, having access to my SMS and call log data is crucial. Unfortunately I also like different phones and flashing roms.

*General Description:*
An ideal app can sync selective or all SMS / call log data to the cloud and alternate Android devices (tablet, or phone after ROM change, etc..), using low power and instant push capabilities.

*Ideas for sync / security: *
Here's my opinion on the following methods. All assuming device is on wifi.

Using GMail to store and sync
Pros - great storage, searchable, secure
Cons - Slow to sync (based on existing apps, and handling 1000+ items)

Using Google Backup - Security? Limits? sync capabilities? could be used to get history chunks, then use alternate to get current / sync

Using Dropbox 
Pros - storage, fast sync for large # of items
Cons - battery usage, pull instead of push, not searchable

Using a hosted service (@ home or paid hosting)
Pros - storage, fast as provider, 
Cons - security issues, not searchable without front end

*Similar apps for reference:*
ClockWorkMod's - DeskSMS
cpedia Mobile's - Backup to Gmail
SMS Backup

I've got a lot of ideas, but need a dev's help to sort and filter whats usable. If any dev's are willing to pick this up and do a phenomenal job I'll be happy to donate to their cause.

Thanks,

JC


----------



## chamonix (Aug 30, 2011)

Cool idea, using multiple devices too and hating local databases / prefs. 
Unfortunately I have too many projects running but I would contribute if someone else takes the der lead. 
The idea goes to my list


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

Once again, nice idea and I wouldn't mind helping except I'm a little busy right now with exams and the end of the school year.

My question is though, if I was to work on say the app end of things to gather the data and see if it could be packaged up, does anyone else have experience in the network transfer field? I could probably try something but it wouldn't be secure at all and you don't really want that. Web stuff is not so much my thing unfortunately









Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------

